# Looking for some COOL cooling LOL



## Sokolhasan (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 I need something very cool for this baby, Im going with Intel 3.1 core i7, X58 evega motherboard, 3 X 2gb 1600 DDR3 ram, and 2 sephire 4870 2gb 512, also a 1200W Toughpower PSU. Also Im plannig on overclocking in the future, so I need some Coooool thing. Don't care how loud it's gonna be...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thermalright ultra extreme 120mm. aka TRUE.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=185&products_id=24018


----------



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

forcifer said:


> thermalright ultra extreme 120mm. aka TRUE.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=185&products_id=24018


Seems to be a popular model.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

But make sure it fits on the LGA 1337 sockets as that seems to be only for LGA 775


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wchen64572 said:


> But make sure it fits on the LGA 1337 sockets as that seems to be only for LGA 775


nice catch i missed the i7 part myself.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here ya go...

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4197085&CatId=798


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

late to the party for this one, but I'd say go with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608007


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with josiahb.
While the Thermaltake looks good, the Noctua seems more of a direct option thats guaranteed to cool.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah that Noctua is pretty sweet especially with the dual fans. I would actually go with that one as well.


----------

